# [SOLVED]net.wlan0 started has ip address, but cannot connect

## athena810

So im in a different place so i need to reconfigure my wpa_supplicant.conf. I'm pretty sure that the router is WEP ASCII as password. I /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and it works but I cannot ping google. /etc/resolv.conf is empty and iwconfig returns:

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"ADA"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: D8:5D:4C:B8:87:E0   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-31 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:29   Missed beacon:0

```

i cant log into the router and find out info because its all in chinese and i can read it and i cant spend time copying and pasting into google translate...well i can, but its inconvenient.

Any ideas?

Also, I am able to connect with a wired connection but i rather be able to conect wirelessly. Here's ifconfig with a wired connection

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 78:e3:b5:4f:99:30  

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::7ae3:b5ff:fe4f:9930/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:229 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:97694 (95.4 KiB)  TX bytes:43101 (42.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x6000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 68:a3:c4:3c:ad:8d  

          inet addr:169.254.97.160  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::6aa3:c4ff:fe3c:ad8d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:3565 (3.4 KiB)

```

Here's my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="ADA"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="AFHEIGDOENBG"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

}

```

I changed the wep_key0 here because it is my name but the real key is 12 characters and all Caps. Does this make it a wpa?Last edited by athena810 on Wed Jul 11, 2012 5:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

athena810,

It all looks good apart from the IP address on wlan0

```
inet addr:169.254.97.160
```

is a link local address, which is what you get when a dhcp attempt times out.

WEP is WEP and WPA is WPA ... its much more than the key that is different.  Heres my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        priority=50

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        mode=0

        psk="<Plain_Text_key>"

        ssid="RadioNet"

}

network={

        priority=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

        mode=0

#       ssid="BTFON"

#       ssid="any"

        ssid="NETGEAR"

}

```

 The first stanza uses WPA2 to connect to my home network, if that not found it drops back to and unsecured (not even WEP) network with a SSID of NETGEAR.

The ssid="any" is a special value that matches any SSID.

----------

## athena810

Hey,

But I don't know if it's WEP or WPA. I'll try WPA anyway to see if it works.

Woah...I gotta say, you are good.

 It instantly worked. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

athena810 ...

For future reference, you can get such information from 'iwlist scan' ... example:

```
awk '{RS="Cell"}/ADA/' <(iwlist wlan0 scan)
```

This will provide a slew of information re the access point "ADA", it will include information such as channel, signal level, and also the authentication used (ie: WPA, WEP).

Note, iwlist will need to be run as a privilaged user (root). You might also need to bring the interface "up" prior with one or other of the following ...

```
ip link set wlan0 up
```

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

best ... khay

----------

